# Wool Processors List



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I received a very good suggestion to start a list of wool processors so that people could find a local mill to process their wool. I have a few to start (just not here at the moment!) but if you use a mill and have something positive to say about a service you've used please add that on to the list too! Suppliers of home processing equipment, and local spinners and weavers guild info would be useful too.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Oct 21, 2003)

This is a new mill so I can't speak to quality but hope to use them later this year.

The Shepherd's Mill
893 3rd St.
Phillipsburg, KS 67661
(785)543-6464
or
(785)543-3128

Phillipsburg is in NW Kansas so probably useful to folks in Nebraska and eastern Colorado also.


----------



## tami (Aug 28, 2003)

Here are a few to add to the list. 

Rainbow Fleece Farm and Mill
W7181 Hustad Valley Rd
New Glarus,WI 53574
608.527.5311

They are a small mill that cards to rovings

Blackberry Ridge Woolen Mill,Inc
3776 Forshaug Road
Mt. Horeb WI 53572
608.437.3762
www.blackberry-ridge.com

They card and make yarn

Ozark Carding Mill, LLC
RR 4 Box 130B
Warsaw, MO 65355
660.438.2106
[email protected]

They card and spin yarn, I have no experience with them, but met them at a wool show and they seemed nice  

Cedarburg Woolen Mill
www.execpc.com/~wiswool
262.377.0345

I have their liturature and they appear to make batting for quilts

Zeilinger Wool CO
www.zwool.com
Frankenmuth MI

I have a friend that recommended them, have not used them myself.
batting, roving,pindrafted roving, yarn

Hope these help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

Lynn Rosa
Spinderella's Creations
Salt Lake City, UT
801-487-8372 
[email protected]
http://www.spinderellas.com/

Lynn is a fantastic lady to work with and does a super carding job. She is not set up to wash fleeces, but will help give you washing instructions if you need them. She will card as little as one pound of fiber, and will do exotics such as llama, alpaca, etc. 

For weavers, she will also card thrums (loom waste). Cut up your leftover yarn ends to one inch bits and mix with raw wool. You will get back a one-of-a-kind roving that spins into a wonderful tweed yarn with bits and flecks of colors. 

Also has great candles and lotion bars. In all, can't say enough good about Lynn!

Kathleen in NJ


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Zeilinger Wool CO
www.zwool.com
Frankenmuth MI

I have a friend that recommended them, have not used them myself.
batting, roving,pindrafted roving, yarn

Hope these help.[/QUOTE]

I used Zeilinger's last year. I'm still spinning. If you go there, ask for the tour. They have machinery made pre WWII.

I love the yarn, but be sure to get all you will need because once it's gone it's gone.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

This is a link to Wool processors from across the USA and Canada (UK too I think) Please feel free to add recomendations and positive remarks about your favorite processor.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I love Stonehedge... they do wonderful work at a fair price. They wash, card, and do roving or make batting. They do wonderful blendings.
For those that do not handspin... they will also spin your yarn... 

http://www.stonehedgefibermill.com/


----------



## spinangora (Jul 18, 2004)

Ross said:


> I received a very good suggestion to start a list of wool processors .



There is a wonderful processor located at Belle Vallee, Ontario, Canada. They wash, card, and spin as you desire.
website is: http://www.bvwools.com


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Bump----- added to the directory
Please feel free to continue adding to this thread


----------



## Matt NY (May 29, 2002)

These are some of my neighbors.
http://www.ancientthreds.com/

They turn out some nice stuff. Lucky for us that they are close.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Just bumping a few posts so they hopefully won't get pruned


----------



## ShortSheep (Aug 8, 2004)

Wooly Knob Fiber Mill
P.O. Box 171
207 S. Main St.
La Otto, IN 46763
260) 897-4477

I've heard lots of good things about Wooly Knob. They do batts & roving, and can handle primative fleeces.


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

A+ Alpaca Fiber Mill 6781 River Road, Jordan. NY 13080. (315)689-1649 www.AplusAlpaca.com [email protected].
ABC Ranch Naturals 15249 Hwy. 19 Martinsburg, MO 65264 (573)492-6472 [email protected] www.abcranch.com 
Adstock Mill 368 Rang,Adstock,Quebec,Can.G0N 1S0 (877)422-5708 [email protected] http://www.cottagecraftangora.com/
A Touch of Twist 1286 Weast Rd Schenectady, NY 12306 (518)864-5885 
Alpaca Dreamin' Fiber Mill 9630 Stage Road Arkport, NY 14807 (607)295-9515) www.alpacadreamin.com .
Bear River FiberWorks PO Box 980211 Park City, UT 84098-0211 (435)657-0336 www.rio-oso.com 
Big Sky Quality Wool 120 East Holt Broadus, MT 59317. (406)436-2184 www.bigskyqualitywool.com [email protected] 
Blackberry Ridge Woolen Mill 3776 Forshaug Rd. Mt. Horeb, WI 53572 (608)437-3762 [email protected] www.blackberry-ridge.com/ 
Blue Hills Fiber Mill W 13163 Sieck Road, Bruce, WI. (715)868-3074 [email protected] http://www.bluehillsalpacasandfibermill.com/
Blue Moon Farm Custom Spinning. 31808 79th Ave. Ct. E., Eatonville, WA 98328, (253)846-5863. www.blue-moon-farm.com [email protected]
Briggs and Little Woolen Mills Ltd 3500 Rte 635, Harvey , York Co., NB, Can E6K 1J8 [email protected] http://www.briggsandlittle.com/wool/default.asp 
Callimoor Alpacas Fiber Processing 17813 Snyder Rd, Chagrin Falls, OH 44023, (440)543-6152 [email protected] Alpacas1.com.
Carothers Country Fiber Mill 23798 Whitman Deering Drive, Minnesota City, MN 55959 (507)689-2677 [email protected] www.CarothersCountryFarm.com
Cedarburg Woolen Mill, W62 N580 Washington Avenue, Cedarburg, WI 53012 (262)377-0345 OR 1-800-wis-wool [email protected] www.execpc.com/~wiswool 
Crofton Custom Carding, Box 256, 8126 Shasta Road, Crofton, BC Canada V0R1R0 [email protected] 
Custom Woolen Mills RR 1 Carstairs, AB Can T0M 0N0 [email protected] www.customwoolenmills.com 
Dawn's Custom Carding 214 296th St. E., Roy, WA 98580 (253)843-1899 [email protected] www.dawnscustomcarding.com 
Done Roving Farm & Carding Mill P. O. Box 45, Pembroke, ME 04666. (207)454-8148 [email protected]. 
Ewe to You, Oregon Wool and Mohair Company, 305 Long Valley Drive, Sutherlin, OR 97479. (541)459-5739 [email protected] 
Fantasy Fibers 26516 S. Hwy 170 Canby, OR 97013 (503)263-4902 [email protected] www.fantasyfibers.com 
Ferndale Fiber, 2870 W. 54th Lane, Ferndale, WA 98248 (360)384-0169 [email protected] 
Fingerlakes Woolen Mill 1193 Stewarts Corners Road, Genoa, NY 13071, (315)497-1542 [email protected] www.fingerlakes-yarns.com; 
Frankenmuth Woolen Mill 570 Main St Frankenmuth, MI 48734 (989)652-8121 
Georgia Mountain Fiber, Inc. Eleven Mountain St., Blue Ridge, GA. 30513, (706)632-6767 [email protected] www.georgiamountainfiber.com 
Green Mountain Spinnery Box 568 Putney, VT 05346 (802)387-4528 
Harmony Holler Farm 217 Smith Trail, Meherrin, VA 23954-9508 434-223-2335 [email protected] 

Hidden Valley Woolen Mill, 14804 Newton Road, Valders, WI 54245 (920)758-2803 
Huacaya Moon, 214 S. Riverview, Bellevue IA 52031 (563)542-5000.
Jehovah Jireh Farm, 32323 M-43, Paw Paw, MI 49079 Phone (616)628-4340 
www.woolmill.com. [email protected]. 

Lee's Carding Mill 421 Lomax, Box 731, Encampment, WY 82325 (307)327-5568, [email protected] http://www.thesheepshedstudio.com/ 
Liberty Ridge Custom Carding 6175 Greenway-Lowell RdVerona, NY 13478 (315)337-7217 [email protected] 
Lightfoot Farms Exotic Fiber Processing 29 Wakefield Road ( P.O. Box 1275), Kennebunk, ME 04043 (888-426-6631) [email protected] www.lightfootfarms.com 
Lindenhof Wool Mill R.R. # 3, Allenford ON N0H 1A0 Canada www.lindenhofwoolmill.com/ [email protected] 
Longbranch Fiber Farm 17722 Erickson Rd, KPS, Longbranch, WA 98351. (253) 884-4523 [email protected] www.longbranchfiber.com
Mabou Ridge Fiber Processing 891 Southwest Ridge, RR#2, Mabou Ridge, NS, Canada B0E 1X0. (902)945-2171. www.mabouridge.com
MacAusland's Woolen Mills Ltd Bloomfield, PE C0B 1E0 Canada 902-859-3005 fax 902-859-1628 http://www.peisland.com/wool/ 
Mill Canyon Wool Processors PO Box 477, Magdalena, NM 87825 (505)854-2862 [email protected] www.millcanyon.com
Morning Star Fiber LLC 8522 Dover Road, Apple Creek, OH 44606 (330)439-4301 [email protected] www.morningstarfiber.com 
Ohio Valley Natural Fibers 8541 Louderback Rd. Sardinia, OH 45171 ( 937)446-3045 [email protected] www.ovnf.com 
Ozark Carding Mill Gail White, 130B Hwy T Warsaw, MO 65355 (660)438-2106 [email protected] www.ozarkcarding.com 
Pufpaff's Fiber Processing, Suzanne Pufpaff, 5038 East M79 Hwy, Nashville, MI 49073 (517)852-1871 [email protected] http://fibermill.yurtboutique.com
Quail Hill Carding Co 11707 Quail LN, Hillsboro, WI 54634 (608)-528-4640 
Rach-Al-Paca Fiber Processing 18495 Goodwin Avenue, Hastings, MN 55033 (651)485-7916 www.rachalpacafarm.com [email protected]
Red Barn Fiber Processing Curt and Susan Boyes 5401 Norwood, Loveland, CO 80538 (970)669-6106 
Reidhill Fiber Farm 935 Glenn Bridge Rd SE. Arden, NC 28704 (828)684-9792. [email protected] 
Rovings Custom Carding & Dyeing Box 192 Oakbank, MB Can R0E 1J0 (800)266-5536 
Royal Fiber Spinnery, Inc, 547 Gavilan Canyon Rd. Ruidoso, NM 88345 (505)258-9276 at [email protected] www.royalspin.us 
Snohomish Custom Carding OK Mill Rd Snohomish, WA 98290 (425)334-1942 
Spinderella's Creations 1640 South 600 East, Salt Lake City, UT 84105 (801)668-0563 [email protected] www.spinderellas.com 
St. Peter Woolen Mill 101 W. Broadway , St. Peter, MN 56082 (507)934-3734 or 3702 [email protected] www.woolenmill.com 
Still River Mill, Deirdre Bushnell & Greg Driscoll, 210 Eastford Road PO Box 397, Eastford, CT 06242 (860)974-9918 [email protected] www.stillrivermill.com 

Stonehedge Farm and Fiber Mill, 2246 Pesek Rd., East Jordan, MI 49727 (231)536-2779 [email protected] http://www.stonehedgefibermill.com 
Taos Valley Wool Mill, P.O. Box 567, 104 Lower Hondo Rd., Arroyo Hondo, NM 87513 (505)776-1374 [email protected] www.taosfiber.com/woolmill/ 
The Fibre Company 144 Fore Street, Studio D-1, Portland, ME 04101, (207)761-9992 [email protected] www.TheFibreCo.com 
The Meadow's Gate 1366 Co Rd. 30 Andover, NY 14806 (607)478-844? 
This & That Farm 2212 Tinmouth Road, Danby, VT 05739 (80)-293-5492 [email protected] 
VIP Fibers - Handspun Yarn 18640 Castle Lake Drive, Morgan Hill, CA 95037, (408)782-0515 [email protected], www.vipfibers.com/ 
Wilde Yarns, Box 4662, Phila., PA 19127-0662. (215)482-8800 www.wildeyarns.com [email protected] 
Wooly Knob Fiber Mill Inc., PO Box 171, 207 South Main, LaOtto, IN 46763 (260)897-4477 [email protected] www.woolyknobfibermill.com 
Yolo Wool Products 41501 Co Rd. 27 Woodland, CA 95776 (916)666-1473 [email protected] http://www.quikpage.com/Y/yolo 
Zeilinger Wool Co 1130 Weiss St. Frankenmuth, MI 48734 (877)767-2920 [email protected] www.zwool.com


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd suggest making this one a sticky, I don't have need for it yet, but I can see it would be very useful at times to have this information!


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

Ross - you have my permission to cut and paste the processor list I just posted and make it a sticky. (or anyone else who knows how - hehe)

Lisa


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

It used to be a sticky but it's listed in the sheep board directory, has been for quite a while. It is also listed on the fibre forums list of links. Too many stickies and you have no room for topics!! Great addition though thanks Somerhill!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

On the other hand why not!!?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Does anyone know of a mill that works with buffalo???

ETA:

Fulton Fiber Mill should be removed from the textilelink list. Catherine & Marc sold their mill equipment last year.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

How about Bartlett Yarns?  I don't think I saw them on the list...and I just so happen to love their yarn  

Bartlettyarns, Inc.
20 Water Street
Harmony, ME 04942
Open Mon-Fri, 8:30AM - 4:00PM 

http://www.bartlettyarns.com/

*Custom Processing 

Need information about our Custom Processing services?

We will be pleased to "snail-mail" to you all the information that you need, including a Custom processing brochure, complete yarn color samples, prices, and ordering information. Just Contact Us with your mailing address and ask for the free Custom Processing Mailer.

What is Custom Processing?

This centuries-old service is for sheep growers who deliver their raw greasy wool to our historic mill in Harmony, Maine. For a reasonable processing charge, we card and spin their wool into knitting yarns, weaving warps, and rovings. If you have at least 100 pounds of washed fleece, be sure to ask for information on getting back your very own fleece in yarns that you order. If you have less than 100 pounds of washed fleece, we can process it for you as Round Roving for hand spinning yarn, or for dyeing, felting, or other craft projects.

How does Custom Processing work?

We estimate that your grease wool will produce 45% of its net weight in yarn. For example, ten pounds of grease wool will produce 4-1/2 pounds of yarn. Our processing charge for the yarn depends on how many pounds and the type of yarn that you ask us to produce. Your final price will be less than our wholesale price; thus you may resell your yarn to your own customers to earn more from your wool.*


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Small Farm Fibers
Pocahontas Mill
106 W. Everett
Pocahontas, AR 72455
870-277-4424
Very nice ladies. I think their prices are very reasonable also. They have yarn, fiber and do processing.


----------



## valcwby01 (Dec 15, 2009)

Correction to the list Somerhil posted. Mill Canyon listed here in NM is no longer in business as far as I, or anyone I know, can tell. The link listed is also out of date. There is another here in New Mexico, www.tapetesdelana.com. They are located in Mora, NM and charge based on FINISHED weight. They are non-profit, so I don't know if you have to be in NM for them to process for you or not. I will be getting my first batch of Rambouillett and Churro back from them at the end of this month, so I will update everyone on my opinion of their work. More important, I will give some feedback on my CUSTOMER'S opinion of their work.


----------



## valcwby01 (Dec 15, 2009)

:lock1: Just received email from spinning customer of mine that the Taos Valley Wool Mill listed is also no longer in business, and the Royal Fiber Spinnery only does Alpaca. They also not only specialize in Alpaca, I am told you get your fiber blended with a whole lot (whatever that is) and may or may not be the fiber from your animals.  FYI


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

In Northern Illinois is *Illinois Wool & Fiber Mill*. We have used them several times now and are happy. Complete service, from washing to spinning...


----------



## beoircaile (May 2, 2006)

I also have sent fleeces to Zeien's at Illinois Wool & Fiber Mill. They do a great job! I have 2 huge boxes of beautiful Targhee cross roving waiting to be used.


----------



## shepherdlady (Jan 16, 2014)

My husband and I started a roving mill 2 years ago, We wash, pick and card as well as blend fibers. We're located in Oxford, Maine and would love your business. The usually turn around time for your fiber is 4 weeks.[/FONT]

Sally Harney
WinterBrook Farm & Fiber Mill
Oxford, Maine
207-539-9991


----------

